# Music and Enneagram



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

I have been wondering this for a while now, if certain enneatypes tend to listen to specific genres of music. Do you think it's possible that enneatypes will listen to music for their certain reasons? I've seen certain music groups or songs being typed by enneagram, but i've never seen a discussion about what type of music the enneatypes themselves listen to.

Of course everyone has a unique taste in music, but for example a 4 might listen to music that is very emotional and intense, which could also lead to certain genres or types of bands. A lot of mainstream music seems very E7 i think. I do believe that the music you listen to says a lot about you, your personality and your current emotional state.

Any thoughts? 
Also curious what your enneatype is and what type of music you listen to. Could add some songs or lyrics that are relatable to you too  Mention MBTI type if you think that is relevant. Feel free to share playlists, favourate albums, or your last.fm profile.

I type as E6 (but have also been considered E4) and I often listen to something that has a lot of intensity, but also varies depending on my mood. I like the energy and pure anger/melancholy that certain metal genres have. I don't have to feel in a particularly melancholic mood to even listen to it, to enjoy it. I don't even know what got me into heavy metal, I didn't grow up listening to it or anything! When i want to relax I will choose something heavy in nostalgia or sentimentality. I like to listen to something a little different every now and then, and enjoy various genres. A lot of the music i listen to is the type of music that is better to listen to alone, rather than with a group of people at a gathering or something like that. 

(There might have been about a hundred threads about this, but life is too short to see if a thread has already been made


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Well I'm me, not my type. But I notice I dance to certain types of songs, which could be the song appealing to my gut as an 8? Or just appealing to me? 

I'm not sure. Music is complex. Likely more complex than enneagram so it's hard to pair them together.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Stelliferous said:


> Well I'm me, not my type. But I notice I dance to certain types of songs, which could be the song appealing to my gut as an 8? Or just appealing to me?
> 
> I'm not sure. Music is complex. Likely more complex than enneagram so it's hard to pair them together.


The people who make the music also have enneatypes I presume


----------



## Purrfessor (Jul 30, 2013)

Wisteria said:


> The people who make the music also have enneatypes I presume


Oh yeah like Red Hot Chili Peppers totally reminds me of enneagram 7. 

I just have a hard time thinking about my enneagram type 8 with music, because the whole idea of 8 is to harden up and not feel then feel later. When I listen to music, it's mostly when I'm in the feeling mood after being my normal 8 self. In fact I normally wouldn't enjoy music and find it in the way. To me music is oppressive. Almost like an attack on my ears but i can't just deafen my ears the same way I can tighten my body when someone tries to touch me or invade my space. When I was a kid, I HATED music. I associated it with my dad cranking his death metal up wayyyy too loud to get in the mood to clean. Except it put me out of the mood to clean. :/ similarly, I prefer to exercise without music. 

I don't know if this is an enneagram 8 thing, considering most people actually like music. So I say it's more about me than my enneagram, you know? 

I push through my emotions then they all spill out eventually. 

Make of it what you will, but the songs I personally connect with come from the albums Leftoverture and Point of Know Return by Kansas, comes from certain songs by Rush, comes from anime, and certain random songs here and there.

It's a me thing...


----------



## Dangerose (Sep 30, 2014)

I agree that music is more complex than Enneagram, and I think much music people enjoy is important to them for deeper-than-Enneagram reasons

For me I would say first of all that I tend to look for lyrics and tend to look to music to 'explain myself', like I often play songs with the imagination at least that people will be understanding more about me through it. There is music I love without words but it feels aspirational, think goes against my 2ish desire to fill up the room with...ego and stories and clear expressions of passionate emotion or whatever you like, so I would consider that as music that speaks to my soul but is probably not relevant to my type

And then I would say I have three types of music I enjoy: ballads that express deep emotions (music for walking under moonlight to), fun or energetic music that...makes me not bored lol (music for...walking not under moonlight to), and then like shit music I just enjoy for no reason as well as songs I'm not really in love with but are fine to fill up space but might require some patience

(can't really deal with not having music for a long time but I also have to push myself to find new music so it can get a bit stale)

In terms of genres I guess I'd say I like generally folk, like Eurovision style as well as...normal

like opera a lot too but that feels more like a separate interest since I don't normally mix opera into my average listening playlists

Here are some examples of songs I often listen to and seem particularly...me-ish, don't think it represents my whole range of music but some idea:

Category I songs 

Couldn't think of something good in English except this which is really...on the nose and embarrassing but I like on the nose and embarrassing things I guess






(video is mine)





_How many still unwritten songs are there
Tell me, cuckoo, sing them
Am I to live in the city or in the villages?
To lie as a stone or burn as a star?

My sun, look down on me
My palm curled into a fist
And if there is gunpowder, let there be a fire
Just so

Who will take the lonely path?
The brave and strong lay down there hands on the battlefield
Few are those remaining with a steady hand and clear eye in the ranks

My sun, look down on me
My palm curled into a fist
And if there is gunpowder, let there be a fire
Just so

Where are you now, free will?
With whom do you now greet the gentle dawn?
Answer!
It is good with you and bad without you
Head and shoulders patient under the whip

(chorus)

_


Category II songs










Oh open up to me, let me in
Your love stands in moonshine
This night is so cold so open up to me
For tomorrow will be too late

Category III

(not bothering with the just really shit music everyone knows what that is but example of a song I really love who nonetheless takes patience, too beautiful for always)


----------



## Lakigigar (Jan 4, 2016)

Wisteria

How would you type the music i listen too?

-> my three most listened songs on last.fm
















What i've listened most this year










What i've listened most since i have last.fm










Some of the songs i like to listen to...


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Lakigigar said:


> Wisteria
> 
> How would you type the music i listen too?


I don;t know much about the enneagram theory, partly why i'm asking this question. Learning enneagram through music would be fun 

Perhaps enneagram 5 or 4.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been meaning to respond to this for a while, as I'm curious about something similar. Although lately, I haven't had a song I can really get into, so I've been trying to find something new to listen to. 

But basically, I tend to listen to musicals a lot. I enjoy the drama of them, and the... narrative aspect makes it more interesting and meaningful to me. (Although I listen to some other stuff as well)

I was obsessed with this for a while:




I just find it very captivating. Like the atmosphere in the beginning is this mix of... seductive and foreboding that makes my mind wander. Especially when I first heard this song, as I had little idea what the story was about, it was interesting to try and figure that out. 

In a way it makes me think of this (and the picture on the cover helps =P), which was one of my favorite songs for a while and I loved to listen to this when falling asleep when I was younger as it's nice to daydream to. Like that mix of angst and sex. 





Speaking of angst, this was another song I was quite fond of.




_Memories that fade and flicker, burn again when I pretend...

_Anyway, I'm generally quite nostalgic and still listen to a number of songs from movies I watch back then. This thing is particularly nostalgic:




It has this nice haunting/otherworldy atmosphere that I think does a good job of making it feel like they're actually on another plane beyond the regular world, and I'm still entertained by the premise of the story, and the dynamic in this scene. 
(Might have had a kind of crush on this dog, but it's complicated)

Now for something a bit different, here's a song I've been listening to more recently.




_I hope you got a safety net
'Cause I'm gonna push you over the edge
The strangest thing, deliberate
Done with intent, without repent
_
Just the sadistic playfulness of it is fun enough, but I also like how she also sounds "puzzled" over it in a way, like I can just imagine her tilting her head in fascination at the unfolding scene.

...And I originally had more examples, but PerC has a limitation to how many songs I can have in one post. So this is it for now.


* *




As for my type, I tend to identify with Sp 694



(Put behind a spoiler because I'm curious if my music taste comes across as such for anyone who doesn't already have an idea.)


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

...Well, I have been listening to this song on repeat this weekend, but initially I didn't really love this music, and on its own I would find that a little boring, but I was caught off guard by how different the video was compared to what I would have expected from the music. Then I got hooked into trying to "figure it out."




So basically there are times I listen to a song because it confuses. =P 

This is another song like that:




Not that it's that... complicated, but idk. Well, the thing is that it's kind of interesting, but also feels like it's "missing" something, so I keep trying to find something for my brain to hook onto but it can't quite get a hold of it. And then I feel like I might be missing something. 

But back to Panic! At the Disco, there are other songs by them I like even though I have some mixed feelings about their music as well. 

Been meaning to make an AMV to this for a while, but I'm too technologically impaired to figure out how:





Anyway, I was really into this earlier this year:




(At least I think it was earlier this year, but time has lost all meaning at this point)
Love how intense the music is, feels very sexy and the theme is interesting.

Said theme reminds me of this: 




(Don't understand French, but from the subs I like this)
_Here the venom of hate_
_Runs through our lives as in our veins_
_Certainly__ our gardens are full of flowers_
_Of __course__ our wives are beautiful and then_
_It's like paradise on earth_
_But our souls are in hell
_
I always want to capture something like this when I write stories, but that requires actual world building to pull off well and ugh.

(Yes, had to double post because fuck that post limit)


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Some other songs I feel like I should mention:

This brings back some memories of a past gone by.









(I mean, she has other songs I like but this came to mind because it has this "mystery feel" to it that I find interesting)





This is one of my favorite movies, and it has a lot of music I like. Wouldn't say this is my favorite now, but when I originally watched it this was the point where I realized I really love this movie. I mean, it's so fun.


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

@Remnants Some of those songs kinda creepy and sinister! Overall they struck me as E4, but I could see some E6 in some of them (not suggesting anything about your enneatype, just the music itself  The songs are very introverted similarily the songs i've posted below, but also seem very iNtuitive. Also Self pres and Sx instincts.

I haven't shared the type of music I was talking about in the OP yet, so here they are;

This is the type of metal I was talking about in the op:









Some songs by LP are 6 as fuck to be honest;





By myself is not their best song, but overall I love their earlier albums! I love the angst and intensity, and the mix of genres.

But I also listen to more relaxing music like Lofi and electronic type genres;









The genres I listen to vary a lot, so hard to summarise it in one post. Main genres are: melodic death metal, heavy metal, lofi, dubstep, some pop music, nu metal. I like music that has intensity that has a very sporadic melody, hence why I listen to a lot of melodic genres. The last two songs probably seem more 9 ish. Overall you can probably tell this music is very melancholic and introspective. This is what I meant by music and personality being related.


----------



## heaveninawildflower (Feb 5, 2012)

Wisteria said:


> Also curious what your enneatype is and what type of music you listen to. Could add some songs or lyrics that are relatable to you too  Mention MBTI type if you think that is relevant. Feel free to share playlists, favourate albums, or your last.fm profile.


Some of my favorites....my enneagram is type 4 sp/sx


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Wisteria said:


> @*Remnants* Some of those songs kinda creepy and sinister! Overall they struck me as E4, but I could see some E6 in some of them (not suggesting anything about your enneatype, just the music itself  The songs are very introverted similarily the songs i've posted below, but also seem very iNtuitive. Also Self pres and Sx instincts.


Cool. Well I've entertained the thought of 4-core as well, but tend to feel like creating an identity/image is more like an experiment I can get into than what my life revolves around, so I don't feel that image-y overall. Curious in what way you see Sp (not that I disagree, but wonder if I'm missing something/taking it for granted)

(Also was thinking it's funny I crushed on a character that seems they're supposed to be ESTP-ish, but the movie overall feels more Si I think, so that muddies things)

Edit: Also, I like how the video thumbnails in your post goes from lots of red, to blue. I guess there's a duality there. =P


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

I think my music taste really fits within the "triple withdrawn" 459 tritype, and I sort of lean to different sides of that depending on my mood. One thing I've realized though is despite liking some music that comes out of sort of niche scenes (such as black metal, gothic, industrial) I've always felt an inner resistance to anchoring myself down within a particular scene and sort of integrating it into my identity as I've seen a lot of people do. It's more just that I have been attracted to individual artists who happen to be considered part of these particular scenes who I feel provide something special depending on how I personally connect with the music and its atmosphere.

I've been told some of this could have to do with Enneagram instincts (I'm likely So last) and that the sort of scene-identifiers can also be more like So 4's. I'm probably more like sp 5 with a very strong 4 wing myself though which in itself could explain the sort of detachment and withdrawal from groups or particular images, while 469 is more like the stereotypical "goth" or whatever you have.

I really don't know though...


----------



## Wisteria (Apr 2, 2015)

Remnants said:


> Cool. Well I've entertained the thought of 4-core as well, but tend to feel like creating an identity/image is more like an experiment I can get into than what my life revolves around, so I don't feel that image-y overall. Curious in what way you see Sp (not that I disagree, but wonder if I'm missing something/taking it for granted)
> 
> (Also was thinking it's funny I crushed on a character that seems they're supposed to be ESTP-ish, but the movie overall feels more Si I think, so that muddies things)
> 
> Edit: Also, I like how the video thumbnails in your post goes from lots of red, to blue. I guess there's a duality there. =P


I probably thought SP because of your comments on the songs, hints at nostalgia and comfort ("i used to listen to this to fall asleep"). Maybe i'm getting Self pres mixed up with Si. Also didn't notice SO, but I legit don't listen to the lyrics of music (unless the lyrics are very simple, like pop music)

Oh thanks  That's strange, someone has told me that before in a collage thread, something about a duality. I tend to post images that contrast with each other for some reason. The songs kinda represents two states of mind. I either use music to energise me or to relax.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

I love to fall asleep to music and it's stuff that makes me feel a comfort in its own sort of way but a lot has to do with experimenting with dreams and half-asleep states. It's usually something heavily atmospheric and honestly the whole thing to me just seems more like Enneagram 9. A lot of times it has what people would consider a disturbing atmosphere but I find it sort of cathartic.

I also rarely pay attention to lyrics unless they stand out, and think that over-analysis of music ruins the sensory impact. What does this have to do with type? Probably not much.


----------



## Janna (Aug 31, 2018)

I've always had a hard time saying what kind of music I like, because I like so many kinds, and because I place so much importance on the subject. I'd like to think that I've finally grown out of the phase where I weed out potential friends based on their musical tastes, but I'm not sure if that's completely true. When I was young I actually bought the (obviously tongue-in-cheek) notion in Nick Hornby's "High Fidelity" that what you _like_ is more important than what you _are_ like...

Anyway, I don't think that the type of music I like is related to my being a Five. What might be somewhat type-related is the way I use music: I collect and store it, I lovingly alphabetize it, I file it in an excel where I can sort it according to different parameters. I also often listen to music for instrumental purposes, such as to feel a certain way (for instance to cry) or to evoke memories from a certain time in the past. I often have strong memory associations that go with songs, because I can easily listen to the same song for hours, and go on doing that for weeks. After that kind of exposure those songs tend to be really closely connected to that time of my life from then on.


----------



## JpKoff (Oct 30, 2017)

I possess strong elements of types 4 and 9.
I love music, as a daily listener and avid record collector. When I was a kid I fell in love with early rock'n roll like Chuck Berry and blues like John Lee Hooker. In the early 90s (8-10 years old) I discovered rap music through Tribe Called Quest, De La Soul, Dre and Snoop, and it's been my thing ever since. Heavy sampling led me to 60s soul and 70s-80s funk. Right now I'm into all types of rap, lots of R&B, a little electro swing, everything Daptone Records. 
All in all I'm into music with african-american roots.

I don't think Enneagram type has something to do with the genre of music you like.
But it has something to do with your relation to it: do you like commercial music ? uplifting music ? simple music with a positive message ? sad emotional music ? energetic music ? do you actually listen to lyrics ? do you listen to the radio ? are you a crate-digger ? a record collector ? are you able to listen to music while you're working ? (for instance, I'm not... I'm more interested in what I'm hearing than my work ^^)


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Wisteria said:


> I probably thought SP because of your comments on the songs, hints at nostalgia and comfort ("i used to listen to this to fall asleep"). Maybe i'm getting Self pres mixed up with Si. Also didn't notice SO, but I legit don't listen to the lyrics of music (unless the lyrics are very simple, like pop music)
> 
> Oh thanks  That's strange, someone has told me that before in a collage thread, something about a duality. I tend to post images that contrast with each other for some reason. The songs kinda represents two states of mind. I either use music to energise me or to relax.


Right. Lol I find sleep really boring but if I have something to daydream about it can be fun. And music can be effective at inducing some daydreams. And that sort of dreamy state is nice. So yeah.

(I tend to think it's a mix of Si and Sp) 

And I actually remember reading something about type 6 and duality, though I don't think it's necessarily just a 6 thing. But food for thought I guess.



Ocean Helm said:


> I also rarely pay attention to lyrics unless they stand out, and think that over-analysis of music ruins the sensory impact. What does this have to do with type? Probably not much.


Hm, really? o: I feel like the words really add to it in a way. Like on one hand there's the meaning of the words, but also the way it's being sung (enunciation?) adds I guess to the tactile satisfaction of it. Not that it needs to be super intricate poetry, but I want there to be _something _to it. 

This song comes to mind:




I mean, it's so... snappy? Lol idk which word to use. And again I find the themes interesting so that helps.
(Then it doesn't hurt that the voice is sexy... though I felt kinda weird about it after my SO pointed out the "beep-boops" =P)

Or then you have something like Into the Woods, which isn't as exciting in the same way but has a wit to it that's very satisfying in a more cerebral way:




(Lol I like how I ended up triple posting earlier and I still didn't get around to mentioning everything =P)

Anyway, I also don't care for genres much (or pay attention to them). I mean, I can see the usefulness in having words for what you like, so in that sense it can be good to have the genre of what you listen to (like more efficient to say you listen to rock than try to explain the style of music or whatever), but some seem to listen more to the genre than the music itself, which is weird to me.


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Not really my discussion but since I mentioned it before


Remnants said:


> And that sort of dreamy state is nice. So yeah.
> 
> (I tend to think it's a mix of Si and Sp)


Regarding daydreams and that dreamy state, I still can't help but make the connection to 9, whose basic desire is _to have inner stability and "peace of mind"_ (Enneagram Institute).

And maybe @Wisteria can relate to this better but I find a certain beauty and aesthetic appeal in ugliness and dissonance and lifeless or mechanical landscapes. These seem to be a good starting point in meditative states. I'm not sure exactly why, but I have some vague ideas.


> Hm, really? o: I feel like the words really add to it in a way. Like on one hand there's the meaning of the words, but also the way it's being sung (enunciation?) adds I guess to the tactile satisfaction of it. Not that it needs to be super intricate poetry, but I want there to be _something _to it.


It depends on the music in question, sure. But I guess I'm more drawn to the kind of music which doesn't draw much attention to the lyrics and a lot of the appeal may be that it feels more like I can turn it into whatever I want for myself (and yes the "way it's being sung" helps a ton). When lyrics are at the forefront, particularly very clear direct ones, it feels way harder for me to turn the song into something of personal significance to me. I believe this is one of the reasons why I don't care for rap or vocal-based pop much. I feel like my experience with that music exists more on the periphery and can't really get deep into it.

Perhaps that's sx-instinct or 4 related.


> This song comes to mind:
> I mean, it's so... snappy? Lol idk which word to use. And again I find the themes interesting so that helps.
> (Then it doesn't hurt that the voice is sexy... though I felt kinda weird about it after my SO pointed out the "beep-boops" =P)


I guess I'm personally more likely to find that kind of "snappiness" offputting because it seems like it's trying to take me too hard on a specific emotional ride or something. I really don't have a clue exactly why I react to certain things the way I do though which is why I sometimes force experiments upon myself just to see if music will somehow connect on some sort of wavelength.

This sort of reminds me of mind.in.a.box but they focus on darker emotional themes more which is maybe why I really can get into their music (which itself tells a long story that could be made into a musical).







> Or then you have something like Into the Woods, which isn't as exciting in the same way but has a wit to it that's very satisfying in a more cerebral way:


Sometimes the cerebral appeal can work really well but I dislike when it forces me to take too far of a step back away from immersion.


> Anyway, I also don't care for genres much (or pay attention to them). I mean, I can see the usefulness in having words for what you like, so in that sense it can be good to have the genre of what you listen to (like more efficient to say you listen to rock than try to explain the style of music or whatever), but some seem to listen more to the genre than the music itself, which is weird to me.


Agreed but it can be very difficult to pinpoint exactly what I like and even if I make an attempt to, the qualities usually span across many different "genres". I feel like I'm more likely to just left with "it resonates with me" at which point I can really only shrug.


----------

